# moving and rent allowance



## smiley221105 (8 Jul 2008)

Hi i was jst wondering if any one could give me some advice . I have been living and working in Dublin the last four years i am originally from galway. Two years ago i had a baby and i am nw in receipt of social welfare payment and also rent allowance. I am planning to move back to galway as i no longer wish to live in dublin. I was jst wondering if anyone knows how i could go about getting the rent allowance if i moved and would i be intitled to it i dnt wnt to move back and hv no where to live.

Thanks a million


----------



## Welfarite (8 Jul 2008)

Each area has different criteria for awarding of Rent Supplement. You would have to check with the local Health Centres of the area you are moving to, to see what are the limits, etc.. of rent payable that would allow you to claim RS.


----------



## NewLifeBegin (23 Jul 2008)

http://www.welfare.ie/topics/legis/si44_07.pdf

Hope this helps you...


----------



## doll2824 (3 Aug 2008)

heres a great site.all the houses and apartments on this daft.ie site take rent allowance if ever you need it.

http://threshold.daft.ie/


----------



## smiley221105 (8 Sep 2008)

thanks all 4 ur comments .
after getting a house under the actual limit moving in end of month the house is 3bedroom with real small spare room and jst wondering does any1 no if they would be ok with that or would they consider it 2 big?????????????


----------

